# m3 specs.



## hardtopM (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi all,

I am newbi here and i have a question for everyone. Does any one know what's side engine for 88-90 m3 and should i or should not buy it? how's reliable it is? Thanks.


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

2.3 litre. Great car! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

They can be VERY reliable if taken care of. If not, they are VERY expensive to rebuild, less if you can do the work yourself.

And the E30 M3s are cheap enough to be owned by people who can barely afford the car, so they do not do the maintenance required, and thus not quite so reliable.

Great cars though.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I know of most E30 M3s for sale in Dallas. What car are you looking at? If it is a white one that car is in excellent codition at an excellent price. No it is not mine...but my 2.5 is for sale.


----------

